# confused about the spectrum HPS



## Daboss (Mar 19, 2006)

Sup Guys. i was looking to buy a 400watt Hps bulb but when i looked at the spectrum and the price i was confused. The spectrum was re orange, i thought the appropriate spectrum was something else another thing i thought Hps bulbs where suppost to be cheap at insidesun they r listed at 27.50 thats fuckin cheap, is that normal?


----------



## Mutt (Mar 19, 2006)

HPS can carry a full grow through. but optimum conditions is an MH for veg. and HPS for flower. the 400W HPS you can get a MH to HPS conversion bulb, but they are pricey.
(HPS reddish orange-imitates fall sun)
(MH/Cool white florous-blue spectrum imitates summer months)
e-conolight.com has HPS bulb cheap.

(nothing is really cheap when getting grow light equip)


----------



## Daboss (Mar 19, 2006)

thx mutt appreciate ur help dude.


----------

